# MasterShake 365 - all of the Master, all of the Shake!!!



## MasterShake (Aug 1, 2010)

Just got an iPhone 4 today, and thought I'd make use of its eleventy cameras to do one of those 'picture a day' type things.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 1, 2010)

Ugh, iPhone 4.....bane of my existence.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 1, 2010)

You guys get your rubber baby buggy bumpers with it?


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 2, 2010)

I forgot how handsome you were Shake.

You can be my dog anytime :wubu:


----------



## Amandy (Aug 3, 2010)

no mas?


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 3, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I forgot how handsome you were Shake.
> 
> You can be my dog anytime :wubu:



Shake is a cutie.


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 3, 2010)

Lets cuddle tackle him!


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 3, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Lets cuddle tackle him!



Alrighty!!!!!


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 3, 2010)

I thought your were gonna give djudex a run for his money....


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 3, 2010)

lol, thanks for the kind words, ladies! TBH, still figuring out the iPhone - sadly it seems you can't directly attach pics from the iPhone, as the attachment form for this forum seems to require an actual computer.

Also been a bit down, partly from the blubberismanly thing, partly from just a godawful headache I've been having the last two days.

The one photo is pretty much how I look whenever I read that "Things the opposite gender should know" thread (), the other is me trying to do a half-Elvis, half-Lance Berkman kinda look. I'm tempted to go for the rockabilly pompadour look this Halloween! 

As you can see, my belly could use some tackling. And tacos. Sweet sweet authentic tacos! :eat2:


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 3, 2010)

Technically not pics of me, but if you were a FB friend, you'd see some of my nom noms:

*Corn*: I may not have been raised in Nebraska, but my parents are from there and live there now, and I do love to nom me some corn. The above was bought at a local farmers market, and is a Japanese hybrid sweet corn. Cooked in husk to preserve deliciousness, then buttered and topped with black pepper, white pepper, and hungarian paprika (all from Penzeys, maybe my new favorite store - did I mention my love for cooking and esp for spices?)

*BBQ*: being in KC, probably not surprising that no less than two of my co-workers are on amateur competition BBQ teams. For the United Way fundraising this year at our office, once again they put on a BBQ lunch. What you see above is some sausage, some brisket covering the sausage, AND TWO BACON EXPLOSION SANDWICHES!!! Also beans and Diet Coke (I personally cannot stand how regular Coke - or most sugared drinks - feel on my teeth). Awesome lunch!

*Thai*: In KC, Thai Place is probably the best known thai food in town, although Hot Basil is superior in both quality and price. But my fave thai restaurant of the moment has to be Thai Pepper in West Omaha, NE. I go there every time I visit the folks. I've tried multiple dishes - all of them good - but for me the real selling point is the "salad" they serve with them. As far as I can tell, it's a wonton-type shell that's fried relatively flat, then loaded with shredded lettuce/cabbage, shredded carrots, sprouts, and sesame seeds, and what I think is some sort of light oil dressing. Whatever it is, tis good noms!!! :eat2: 

View attachment 7918_133144848220_500713220_2391193_2655895_n.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 3, 2010)

i love the thai stir fries. i'm not sure of the name of the few that i have ate. but my sisters boyfriend use to cook everyday and everything was indian and thai stir fries. shit was awesome


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 3, 2010)

Would I be a bad fatty if I said the corn made me drool the most? LOL


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 3, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i love the thai stir fries. i'm not sure of the name of the few that i have ate. but my sisters boyfriend use to cook everyday and everything was indian and thai stir fries. shit was awesome


I could pretty much live on curry lentils, chicken tikka masala, and/or pretty much any non-seafood thai dish. :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Would I be a bad fatty if I said the corn made me drool the most? LOL


No ways! (or should I say..._yes maize_?!!!) 

I love corn in pretty much any form, but nothing beats fresh on the cob with a little butter and seasoning. There are nights where my entire dinner is literally 4 or 6 ears of corn. Good god, girl, just talking about it right now makes me want to boil or microwave a few quick ears of sweet sweet Nebraska gold before I go to bed! 

nomnomnomnom (<----corn-eating emoticon)


----------



## djudex (Aug 3, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> I thought your were gonna give djudex a run for his money....



You can doooo eeeet!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 4, 2010)

Hungarian Paprika is the best. WAY better than regular ol' store bought paprika. "Smoked Paprika" is delicious as well.


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 4, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> I could pretty much live on curry lentils, chicken tikka masala, and/or pretty much any non-seafood thai dish. :eat2: :eat1:



Sounds like me but with no meat  

And also, gawd you are sexy! I dont care who gives who a run for their money, I sure do love these picture threads


----------



## Esther (Aug 5, 2010)

I also support any and all BHM picture threads!
You're a handsome devil, Mr. Shake.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 5, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Sounds like me but with no meat
> 
> And also, gawd you are sexy! I dont care who gives who a run for their money, I sure do love these picture threads



I would love to go more vegetarian, but it's really hard to do in the suburbs of Kansas City. Between the "world famous" BBQ and umpteen extreme burger chains, it's a royal PITA to get a lot of my friends to eat anything beyond meat and bread. 

Thanks for the comments, ladies. More pics tonight!


----------



## Melian (Aug 5, 2010)

Esther said:


> I also support any and all BHM picture threads!
> You're a handsome devil, Mr. Shake.



Agreed (do we ever disagree, Esther?)

MOAR PICS. Less clothes, full body, face included, SVP!


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 6, 2010)

Couple photos, including of my currently fave-o-rite shirt!

If only I had an FFA nearby to help take these pics!


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 6, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I forgot how handsome you were Shake.
> 
> You can be my dog anytime :wubu:


Tee hee hee! :bow:


----------



## Melian (Aug 6, 2010)

This thread is awesome. 10/10


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 6, 2010)

Holy shit. Wow. The end.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 6, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Holy shit. Wow. The end.



LOL! (I think???)


----------



## Amandy (Aug 6, 2010)

That is a Grade A belly! :wubu:

And that corn does look good too. There is much to drool about here.


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 7, 2010)

Sexier and sexier with each post:wubu:

Also, not to change the subject but I love you signature Amandy <3


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 8, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> LOL! (I think???)



I was kinda turned on....sorry


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 8, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I was kinda turned on....sorry



Lolz! Don't ever apologize for that!


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm going to straight up steal McD's slogan..

I'm Lovin' it.


----------



## Dutchgut (Aug 10, 2010)

Your belly is filling out well. Best wishes for finding an adoring FFA.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry, not too many for this update. Hope to get better, still feels a bit weird, plus I really need a second person taking these pictures! 

*Pic 1*: Thought I'd show my moral support for Jen's Diet Coke addiction. 

Otherwise, that's me standing in front of where I work. Just your average Iowa State grad looking to escape the midwest - anyone wanna hook a BHM up with a technical writing job out west??? 

BTW, not really sure what the expression on my face is supposed to be. Taken after coming back into work for a few hours on a weeknight, so maybe tired, or maybe thinking about that night's episode of Futurama which I was on my way home to watch.

*Pic 2*: Side profile, I guess more the same, sorry, just not used to it, plus only so much one man can do with a camera phone! I really wish I could find rockabilly clothes in my size, I seem to have the lazy man's Elvis pompadour potential.

*Pic 3*: I thought I'd posted this earlier, but didn't see it. Just a headshot, you know, if you have any modeling contracts lying around. 

Hopefully more pics this week, we shall see! 

View attachment photo (9a).jpg


View attachment photo (10).JPG


View attachment 38681_419671078220_500713220_4556568_1345633_n.jpg


----------



## Esther (Aug 16, 2010)

Frig! You're hot as hell.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 16, 2010)

Dutchgut said:


> Your belly is filling out well. Best wishes for finding an adoring FFA.


Thanks. Same for you if you have not already.

BTW, thanks for the compliments ladies. Sorry if I don't always respond - sometimes it's hard to accept them. Not that I think any of you lie, I'm just not used to such things being sent my direction so openly/freely.

Anyhoo, you girls rock. Here is a cake as a token of my appreciation!







:bow:


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 16, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Otherwise, that's me standing in front of where I work. Just your average Iowa State grad looking to escape the midwest - anyone wanna hook a BHM up with a technical writing job out west???



Having a BHM with that job keeping me warm out west = one of my top 3 fantasies. Ill let you guys in on a secret. I know I act like Im only into big guys for sex, but I have a sappy side too. Shh, dont tell, and Ill buy more cake!


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 16, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Having a BHM with that job keeping me warm out west = one of my top 3 fantasies. Ill let you guys in on a secret. I know I act like Im only into big guys for sex, but I have a sappy side too. Shh, dont tell, and Ill buy more cake!


I'm willing to be used for belly rubs and spankings, no need to hide your perversions!  

Unless you happen to enjoy walks in the rain or when it snows, arms interlocked as we watch animals frolic and listen to the sound of the rain on the leaves (or watch the snow accumulate on the bare branches).

Man I miss the northwest. Seattle rainstorms and Montana winters, that's where it's at!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 16, 2010)

...and subscribes...:blush:

Oh my! You are a handsome one!


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 16, 2010)

Esther said:


> Frig! You're hot as hell.


I demand pics of you and your alleged tallness, if only to return the compliment!


----------



## Esther (Aug 16, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> I demand pics of you and your alleged tallness, if only to return the compliment!




Hahaha. I haven't posted pictures on here in SO long... I actually think some people here have no idea what I look like. My personal laptop is messed up right now, but I promise up-to-date pictures when I get it working again. I just have nowhere to upload them to at the moment


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 16, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> I'm willing to be used for belly rubs and spankings, no need to hide your perversions!
> 
> Unless you happen to enjoy walks in the rain or when it snows, arms interlocked as we watch animals frolic and listen to the sound of the rain on the leaves (or watch the snow accumulate on the bare branches).




Is both an option or am I getting greedy? 

I also miss Montana. I stayed on the Alberta/Montana border for a week by Glacier Falls and loved it


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 16, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> ...and subscribes...:blush:
> 
> Oh my! You are a handsome one!


Hahah, my ratings just went through the roof!!! 



Esther said:


> Hahaha. I haven't posted pictures on here in SO long... I actually think some people here have no idea what I look like. My personal laptop is messed up right now, but I promise up-to-date pictures when I get it working again. I just have nowhere to upload them to at the moment


No problemo!



rabbitislove said:


> Is both an option or am I getting greedy?
> 
> I also miss Montana. I stayed on the Alberta/Montana border for a week by Glacier Falls and loved it


But of course!

Glacier Falls is very beautiful! I would personally love living in Missoula, despite being a small town, just to be in the mountains and close to so many parks in both the US and Canada.


----------



## kinkykitten (Aug 16, 2010)

Yumm! hey there handsome


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 16, 2010)

kinkykitten said:


> Yumm! hey there handsome



Hey now, flattering comments from a hot married woman? Scandalous!

Although, you wouldn't have a sister, would ya?


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 23, 2010)

Another rushed update - I really need a local FFA to help with these pics, hint hint! 

Nothing special, just thought I'd take a few quick "sit down" pics. I'm the type of big guy whose belly is much more noticeable when I'm sitting than when I'm standing, as you can see in the first pic.

Sorry for how yellowish the two pics are - I blame having to resize them smaller in MS paint. In real life, I'm much more pale! 

(btw, a thousand views already??? damn!!) 

View attachment photo (2).JPG


View attachment photo.JPG


View attachment photo (1).JPG


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 24, 2010)

WOw. Just wow. :wubu:
Side rolls are kinda my favourite ever...


----------



## Melian (Aug 24, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> WOw. Just wow. :wubu:
> Side rolls are kinda my favourite ever...



Same. Make me want to go om nom nom. :smitten:


----------



## Dutchgut (Aug 24, 2010)

Your picture from the post on the 16th shows that your belly is developing a nice overhang.


----------



## Melian (Aug 24, 2010)

^ This guy pays REALLY close attention.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 24, 2010)

Maybe, but I'm not actually trying to gain, and don't believe that I am. I think he is just trying to be helpful but mistaking me for someone else trying to put on weight.

As I said, my belly is the type that's much bigger when I'm sitting than when I'm standing. It also helps (hurts?) that a near lifetime of self-consciousness means I still by default "suck in" my gut a bit when I'm standing, which flattens it even more.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 24, 2010)

Dutchgut said:


> Your picture from the post on the 16th shows that your belly is developing a nice overhang.



I'm sure the compliment is appreciated, but I'd like to point out that most guys here aren't gainers, and Dims isn't a primarily gainer website. Not trying to be snarky about it.

If you go to the Weight Board, there's a Weight Gain section. Just a bit of navigation help for ya.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 24, 2010)

I should say I'm not offended if he thinks I'm a gainer. I'm just not really trying one way or the other (gain, lose, stay the same).

Although that may change if I ever got within cooking distance of Rabbitlove's kitchen.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Dutchgut said:


> Your picture from the post on the 16th shows that your belly is developing a nice overhang.



Your comments are creepy.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 24, 2010)

You look delicious as always, Shake


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 24, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Your comments are creepy.





JenFromOC said:


> You look delicious as always, Shake



hahah, this was perfect. The Duality of man and shit like that, Irnoy, and all that good stuff.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahah, this was perfect. The Duality of man and shit like that, Irnoy, and all that good stuff.



I just imagine a creepy Dutch guy sitting in a big chair at his computer. Something like, Dr. Claw from Inspector Gadget. "Muahahhaa, your efforts are paying off nicely and your belly is hanging quite low...."

It's fuckin' gross and it makes me feel weird. Like, I like the way you guys look because I like you. I don't sit here and imagine you all getting fatter. Sorry. 

Ok, I'm done. Carry on....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 24, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I just imagine a creepy Dutch guy sitting in a big chair at his computer. Something like, Dr. Claw from Inspector Gadget. "Muahahhaa, your efforts are paying off nicely and your belly is hanging quite low...."
> 
> It's fuckin' gross and it makes me feel weird. Like, I like the way you guys look because I like you. I don't sit here and imagine you all getting fatter. Sorry.
> 
> Ok, I'm done. Carry on....



hahaha, no no, I completely understand what you mean. It was just funny the way you followed yourself up. It was . . . cute?


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 25, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Although that may change if I ever got within cooking distance of Rabbitlove's kitchen.



Hehehe yeah speaking of duality Hozay, Im not a feeder or feedee but I cook A LOT  

Hows that for paradox?


----------



## djudex (Aug 25, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Hehehe yeah speaking of duality Hozay, Im not a feeder or feedee but I cook A LOT
> 
> Hows that for paradox?



I think that qualifies as more of a happy coincidence :happy:


----------



## Amandy (Aug 25, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I just imagine a creepy Dutch guy sitting in a big chair at his computer. Something like, Dr. Claw from Inspector Gadget. "Muahahhaa, your efforts are paying off nicely and your belly is hanging quite low...."
> 
> It's fuckin' gross and it makes me feel weird. Like, I like the way you guys look because I like you. I don't sit here and imagine you all getting fatter. Sorry.
> 
> Ok, I'm done. Carry on....



L! Although his obsession with "results" is becoming almost classic. Like a good interlude in between the usual drool-wubu-nicepic-bow-spank-me-you-hot-hot-man comments, if you will.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 26, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Hehehe yeah speaking of duality Hozay, Im not a feeder or feedee but I cook A LOT
> 
> Hows that for paradox?



I'll tell you what Rabbit, when I go over for Dinner on Wednesdays, we can talk about the duality of man, all the kinky shit you've tried that I want to try, and a Raw Diet. 

See you Wednesday


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 26, 2010)

Its a date  

Ive been raw, Ive been kinky, but never those things with a Mexican. Our country is so segregated Hozay. Come over and lets make it right


----------



## MasterShake (Sep 20, 2010)

Nothing special, just thought I'd share the minor sunburn I got from Saturday (went to the Iowa State / Kansas State game, tailgated with a bunch of college friends who came down for the game). 

View attachment photo.JPG


View attachment photo (4).JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2010)

*wow you look totally different w/o glasses and then your PROFILE PHOTO.....that's a GOOD THING :smitten:

cougar stamp of endorsement*


----------



## MasterShake (Sep 20, 2010)

haha, aren't you my age??? Does this make me the male equivalent to the Cougar (aka the Rhino)? 

Game was fun. Hadn't done beer pong and flippy cups in ages!!


----------



## kinkykitten (Sep 20, 2010)

Lovely additions Mastershake


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I just imagine a creepy Dutch guy sitting in a big chair at his computer. Something like, Dr. Claw from Inspector Gadget. "Muahahhaa, your efforts are paying off nicely and your belly is hanging quite low...."
> 
> It's fuckin' gross and it makes me feel weird. Like, I like the way you guys look because I like you. I don't sit here and imagine you all getting fatter. Sorry.
> 
> Ok, I'm done. Carry on....



I...I think I love you.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry for such a long time between updates. I basically have been busy with grad school apps and a slight bit of depression/frustration at my current dating situation (i.e. lack thereof).

Also didn't help that it seemed like others were hijacking this thread for their own amusement. :/

Anyhoo, couple headshots and a belly. This one's light as I'm posting a couple very risque (for me) pics over in the nekkid pics thread:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1638563&postcount=2048

Please be kind! (and again, these are all iPhone pics, so sorry for the picture quality. Maybe someday an FFA will come along to help me take better pics).

View attachment photo.JPG


View attachment photo 5.JPG


View attachment photo (1).JPG


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 7, 2011)

View attachment photo 1.JPG


View attachment photo 2.JPG


----------



## Melian (Jan 7, 2011)

So tempted to leave a creepy comment....but I'll just say, "hot."


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 7, 2011)

Melian said:


> So tempted to leave a creepy comment....but I'll just say, "hot."



You're a woman and I'm a pervert - you being a "creep" is not possible in this situation! 

(but seriously, thanks for the compliment!)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy New Year and hubba, hubba, hubba Bubba!

Yeah, I think I'm going to follow Melian's lead and keep those creepy "it puts the lotion on it's belly" fantasies to myself. 

Seriously, looking really good there. :bow:


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 10, 2011)

Watched the Chiefs lose to the Ravens this past Sunday. Not the result I hoped for as a Steelers fan, but I did enjoy some beer, buffalo wings, and chocolate cake. :eat2:

View attachment photo 1 (2).JPG


View attachment photo 2 (2).JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 11, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Watched the Chiefs lose to the Ravens this past Sunday. Not the result I hoped for as a Steelers fan, but I did enjoy some beer, buffalo wings, and chocolate cake. :eat2:



*so a little scared of black + purple....DAMN STRAIGHT...we're coming to town...and are ready to take shitsburgh DOWN *


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 11, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *so a little scared of black + purple....DAMN STRAIGHT...we're coming to town...and are ready to take shitsburgh DOWN *


Ha, Ray Lewis can't keep killing his way to a title every year!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 11, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Ha, Ray Lewis can't keep killing his way to a title every year!



*says YOU!!!!!!! bwahahahahaa*


----------



## mulimel (Jan 11, 2011)

Great photos!  This has given me a new appreciation for the iPhone 4.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 15, 2011)

mulimel said:


> Great photos!  This has given me a new appreciation for the iPhone 4.



Thanks - it's not too bad, esp for a camera phone. Only things I don't like is that it can be slow to open so I miss some random shot opps, and since it uses a touchscreen button, it can be hard to take pics with the main camera at certain angles.

Otherwise, a heckuva lot better than my old BlackBerry phone! :happy:


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 15, 2011)

Posted about this in the favorite foods thread, but a couple friends and myself ate at a great Indian restaurant here in Overland Park and the veggie pakora was amazing!

Me with a friend...

View attachment photo 1 (4).JPG


Best part of the meal, the awesome veggie pakora!

View attachment photo 2 (5).JPG


Main course, the chicken tikka, extra hot. 

View attachment photo 3 (1).JPG


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 15, 2011)

Fair dues, those look amazing Shake.


----------



## escapist (Jan 15, 2011)

The chicken tikka is making me salivate and I already ate an 18" Cheese-steak. :eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 15, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Thanks - it's not too bad, esp for a camera phone. Only things I don't like is that it can be slow to open so I miss some random shot opps, and since it uses a touchscreen button, it can be hard to take pics with the main camera at certain angles.
> 
> Otherwise, a heckuva lot better than my old BlackBerry phone! :happy:



*so you prefer iPhone to BkBerry? Verizon is coming out soon and am a big APPLE fan...but love the BB keypad.....thoughts?*


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 15, 2011)

Haven't eaten all day, want Indian so bad...


----------



## Zowie (Jan 15, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Haven't eaten all day, want Indian so bad...



Not Indian. But I just got pho, and it is amazingamazing. I recommend it.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 16, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *so you prefer iPhone to BkBerry? Verizon is coming out soon and am a big APPLE fan...but love the BB keypad.....thoughts?*


Personally, yes.

I had a BlackBerry Pearl on Sprint, so keep that in mind. The BB Pearl had a lot of memory issues - it would typically freeze on me at least once a day if I did not power down and restart it roughly twice a day.

The iPhone (or any touchscreen keypad) is the one drawback it has to a BB (or any phone with a physical pad), but to be honest it's only a major issue when I'm driving - with the BB I could basically text while driving because I could do it without having to look, not so much with the iPhone - but then from a safety point not texting at all while driving is probably a better deal in the long run. 

I can't comment on the current apps for BB.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm afraid pics aren't as good tonight, mostly as I forgot to have someone take a group pic of my side of the table.

After watching the Steelers win, some friends and I went to a great little Thai restaurant where I had an awesome panang curry dish. Afterwards, we watched the Green Hornet in IMAX 3D.

Some friends fingering my panang:

View attachment photo 2 (8).JPG



Since a few people have commented on the iPhone, here's a pic using the secondary camera (the one that faces toward you):

View attachment photo 1 (7).JPG


Just to give an idea of it for anyone curious. I will say that the restaurant is fairly dark - using the main camera for the above pic of my food, it required the flash, fex. There's no flash for the secondary camera, so its quality is somewhat lacking compared to how it normally is.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 16, 2011)

On a bit of a whim, decided to make up a batch of Chicken Tikka Masala as my lunch this week.

Kinda eye-balled this with some makeshift ingredients. For example, no cream, so this isn't true tikka masala as much as a spicy tomato sauced chicken. Also used boneless chicken for stir-fry rather than cutting up some chicken breasts.

In hindsight, esp without the cream, I could have probably used half the tomato puree.

View attachment photo 1 (8).JPG


View attachment photo 2 (10).JPG


View attachment photo 3 (3).JPG


View attachment photo 1 (10).JPG


View attachment photo 2 (11).JPG


----------



## Zowie (Jan 16, 2011)

I hate being all Indian and shit... But Yogurt. Yoooooogurt. Much better than creme, won't be as heavy, bacterial cultures and all and all and all.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 16, 2011)

Two of the finished batch, enough for a week once I get the jasmati rice cooked. 

View attachment photo 3 (4).JPG


Tastes decent, although a bit too "tomatoey". Thought about spicing it up, but figured I might go too far and it's still pretty good as is.

Tempted to make some 'fake' tandoori chicken for next week. Really wish I could get a tandoori oven for my apartment. :eat2:


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 16, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I hate being all Indian and shit... But Yogurt. Yoooooogurt. Much better than creme, won't be as heavy, bacterial cultures and all and all and all.



Don't hate being all Indian. Keep us moving toward more perfect foodporn...


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 16, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I hate being all Indian and shit... But Yogurt. Yoooooogurt. Much better than creme, won't be as heavy, bacterial cultures and all and all and all.


True, didn't have yogurt either. Although my impression is that since tikka masala is a British dish, it uses cream instead of yogurt.

(not that switching's a bad thing!)


----------



## Zowie (Jan 16, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> True, didn't have yogurt either. Although my impression is that since tikka masala is a British dish, it uses cream instead of yogurt.
> 
> (not that switching's a bad thing!)



Hahaha, true. The Brits didn't know anything. I recommend yogurt, though. You can put loads of it in.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 16, 2011)

I know enough to say YOUR FACE needs yoghurt.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 16, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I know enough to say YOUR FACE needs yoghurt.



OH YEAH?! I'm sure me naked wtih yogurt would generate more love than you naked with cream, anyday!


----------



## Amaranthine (Jan 16, 2011)

Zowie said:


> OH YEAH?! I'm sure me naked wtih yogurt would generate more love than you naked with cream, anyday!



I'd say that depends on who's cream it is, and if they're still there.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 16, 2011)

Zowie said:


> OH YEAH?! I'm sure me naked wtih yogurt would generate more love than you naked with cream, anyday!



Only one way to find out....


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 16, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> I'd say that depends on who's cream it is, and if they're still there.



Wait, you surf the same websites I do???


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 17, 2011)

The brits put the hurt in yoghurt.

No seriously, they spell yogurt with unneeded consonants. Pretty weird. They do it with vowels too. What the heck is a colour?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 17, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> The brits put the hurt in yoghurt.
> 
> No seriously, they spell yogurt with unneeded consonants. Pretty weird. They do it with vowels too. What the heck is a colour?



You're welcome to spell all in txt spk if you want.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Personally, yes.
> 
> I had a BlackBerry Pearl on Sprint, so keep that in mind. The BB Pearl had a lot of memory issues - it would typically freeze on me at least once a day if I did not power down and restart it roughly twice a day.
> 
> ...


*
My BB currently freezes often when I use the internet and CONSTANTLY reboots itself....WTF

Yeah the keyboard is what absolutely FREAKS me out...touch screens?? idk....i have tiny fingers but I tried my gfs last nite and was like WTF.....but i love the idea of 32k iPhone and its ALMOST a REAL smart phone...iPod and all*


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 17, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> My BB currently freezes often when I use the internet and CONSTANTLY reboots itself....WTF
> 
> Yeah the keyboard is what absolutely FREAKS me out...touch screens?? idk....i have tiny fingers but I tried my gfs last nite and was like WTF.....but i love the idea of 32k iPhone and its ALMOST a REAL smart phone...iPod and all*



On the Pearl, the freeze issue was that it only used the small permanent system memory for operating. You could have all the expandable memory you wanted, but the bb would only use the built in for processes. Not only did that cause freezing, but the bb would try to "fix" the issue by occasionally deleting my text messages and call log to clear up more memory. 

I have big clumsy hands, so the iPhone virtual keys take some time to get used to. But then I was never a champion texter to begin with!


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 17, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> The brits put the hurt in yoghurt.
> 
> No seriously, they spell yogurt with unneeded consonants. Pretty weird. They do it with vowels too. What the heck is a colour?



Sorry about the spelling!.. But some of it comes from being invaded by the french nearly a thoudsand years ago. They left us with all sorts of weird words, spellings and a lot of big castles for keeping the natives in line (the Britons). Most recently they have left us with kilo's and grams for god sake. Some of the things we have inherited from you lot are malls and 'no win no fee' sue the ass of each other and KFC.

God help us!!!!!


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 18, 2011)

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> Sorry about the spelling!.. But some of it comes from being invaded by the french nearly a thoudsand years ago. They left us with all sorts of weird words, spellings and a lot of big castles for keeping the natives in line (the Britons). Most recently they have left us with kilo's and grams for god sake. Some of the things we have inherited from you lot are malls and 'no win no fee' sue the ass of each other and KFC.
> 
> God help us!!!!!


I love that I have enough of a grasp of British history to understand this post in full context.

Also, when I went I loved the fact that among them there were american restaurants whose main appeal, and sometimes even title, was "real/authentic american fried chicken."


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 19, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> I love that I have enough of a grasp of British history to understand this post in full context.
> 
> Also, when I went I loved the fact that among them there were american restaurants whose main appeal, and sometimes even title, was "real/authentic american fried chicken."



I know! Scarry isn't it. I'm not saying we don't have our faults. I love living in england as there are some wonderfully weird things about the place. My local pub has a standing stone outside that has been there for 4500 years ish and the oldest part of the pub is 800 years old! All those years of history and organisation... and the local government still can't organise a piss up in a brewery! Sad isn't it:blush:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 19, 2011)

The South West is full of stoners though, so I guess that explains the disorganisation and fried chicken.


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 19, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> The South West is full of stoners though, so I guess that explains the disorganisation and fried chicken.



Yes!!! Have you been to Glastonbury? You can't see for the fog of canabis smoke. When they can't get anymore of that, they start on the local shubs because at that stage they don't care what they smoke!
:bow::blush:


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 19, 2011)

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> I know! Scarry isn't it. I'm not saying we don't have our faults. I love living in england as there are some wonderfully weird things about the place. My local pub has a standing stone outside that has been there for 4500 years ish and the oldest part of the pub is 800 years old! All those years of history and organisation... and the local government still can't organise a piss up in a brewery! Sad isn't it:blush:



The phrase "organise a piss up in a brewery" is not one which I'm familiar and I can't really get a good grasp of what it means by context clues aside from assuming the local government can't do a damn thing. 

Though I'm not sure I want to know what a piss up is.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 19, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> The phrase "organise a piss up in a brewery" is not one which I'm familiar and I can't really get a good grasp of what it means by context clues aside from assuming the local government can't do a damn thing.
> 
> Though I'm not sure I want to know what a piss up is.



I prefer the term "piss up in an incontinence ward".


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 23, 2011)

Though I'm not sure I want to know what a piss up is.[/QUOTE]

A piss up is when you get drunk = you get pissed! So a piss up in a brewery should be easy as the demon drink is right there!

I don't know where the term came but its common slang over here... along with rat-assed, and god only knows what else...


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 23, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I prefer the term "piss up in an incontinence ward".



Sas! That's just a really nasty image! Can I gouge out my minds eye now.... Please?


----------



## BBWBecky (Jan 23, 2011)

your belly is coming along nicely.
Wish ya lived closer to me...
I'm also a Pittsburgh Steeler fan hope they beat the Jets; I'm also a NASCAR Fan
I'm a bbw and a ffa


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 23, 2011)

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> Sas! That's just a really nasty image! Can I gouge out my minds eye now.... Please?



Sure, go ahead


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## lovelocs (Jan 24, 2011)

cheesehead lovin'  

View attachment cheesehead.jpg


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh, bugger! Wrong page! One of those days I guess...


----------



## MasterShake (Feb 16, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> cheesehead lovin'



Grrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## MasterShake (Feb 16, 2011)

Sadly, Pittsburgh lost the Super Bowl this year, but still a good time was had. The other pic is just a random one, need to start taking more!

View attachment photo 1 (12).JPG


View attachment photo 3 (5).JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 16, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Sadly, Pittsburgh lost the Super Bowl this year, but still a good time was had. The other pic is just a random one, need to start taking more!



Love the laughter of the first pic and totally agree with the sentiment attached to the second pic! 

TAKE (and post) MORE PICS!


----------



## JenFromOC (Feb 16, 2011)

This thread always gets me pretty excited...


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 16, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Grrrrr!!!!!!!



So, Shakenstein, after we FFA's put clothes on you, did you follow through with any of our suggestions? Are you new and improved? If so, we wanna see pics.

If not, we still wanna see pics.


----------



## MasterShake (Feb 27, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> So, Shakenstein, after we FFA's put clothes on you, did you follow through with any of our suggestions? Are you new and improved? If so, we wanna see pics.
> 
> If not, we still wanna see pics.



Yes indeedy, but I is a bit poar so slow going. I have some pics, mostly from my birthday party at the most amazingnest Austrian restaurant in Kansas City - the fact that it's the only Austrian one should not be held against it  - but I've just been swamped and too busy to post pics.

Hopefully soon! 

PS: Smoked trout and apple horseradish = crazy delicious. As does bacon and lentils.


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 2, 2011)

Time for a few pics. Sadly I've just been too busy to take more.

I'm trying to find a middle ground between "casual" and "formal". For some reason I feel like I've never managed to figure out a consistently nice-looking "upper casual" look that I'm comfortable with.

If you can believe it, these jeans are relatively "tight" for what I normally wear (even worse, TBH, is that I prefer longer khaki and jean shorts to actual pants, so I think they feel even tighter than they really are).

I really like the shirt, insofar that for some reason I don't seem to have as big a neck as most shirt manufacturers seem to expect for my height and size. So it's nice when I find one that actually feels "normal" on me.

View attachment photo 1 (13).JPG


View attachment photo 2 (14).JPG


My birthday was recent, and we celebrated by going to an Austrian restaurant here in Kansas City. This is the first of many Czechvar beers I drank that night. :eat2:

View attachment czechvar.JPG


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 2, 2011)

To summarize the Austrian restaurant - Grunauer's - the appetizers are amazing! Most of us ordered one or two in order to get pretty much all of them, and passed them around for sampling.

First up is a pate and cheese dish. I'm not a pate fan - to me, all pate tastes basically like overpriced braunschweiger, which is okay but not for the typical pate price. The cheese, OTOH, was phenomenal.

View attachment photo 2 (15).JPG


Next up is smoked trout with apple horseradish. Probably my #1 favorite item at the restaurant that night. The trout was amazing - smoked but not too dry, and the horseradish is amazing in its own right, even better pared with the trout. There were 10 of us total at my bday dinner, and I think this was by far the most popular dish amongst a lot of contenders.

View attachment smokedtrout.JPG


This is a very close #2 for best item, Austrian boiled bacon with lentils. Not sure what the seasoning is on those lentils, but the combination was fantastic. The bacon had that ideal 'bacony' taste you always imagine having in your head, and the nuttiness of the lentils IMO was a perfect compliment to the salty/savory taste of the bacon.

View attachment baconlentils.JPG


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 2, 2011)

Didn't get to the sausage plate in time before a friend started digging in! 

The sausage sampler features a variety, but by far my favorite was the Berliner currywurst, which they serve smothered in ground mustard which takes a '10' to an '11' IMNSHO!!

(In the pic, it's the one on the far left)

View attachment photo 1 (16).JPG


From my brief time in Vienna, the one thing I can say about central Europe is that they know coffee. I won't claim what we had beats what can be had in Vienna, Prague, or Trieste - if for no other reason than that most American cities just don't have the necessary weight of architecture to compare to how transcendent I felt people-watching in those cities  - but it was a damn good coffee to cap off a nice dinner and hours of discussion - we didn't leave until almost midnight, and didn't even realize we were the only ones left for a good hour at the end!!

View attachment photo 2 (16).JPG


And of course, what epic meal of fine Austrian cuisine could be complete without some schnapps? In this case, cherry schnapps. Which complimented the unpictured sacher torte quite nicely. Best part is the friends that shot the schnapps before I could warn them - European schnapps is NOT the same as what we normally have here stateside, and if you're not expecting it it feels like you've downed half a bottle of listerine. 

View attachment photo 3 (8).JPG


I'd forgotten how much I loved central and east europe schnapps. I won't claim to be an expert, but if you're not familiar, Euro schnapps is more almost a 'vodka' type liquor compared to the very sweet, almost syrupy schnapps here in America (at least that's the best way I can compare the two). I remember feeling like Europeans pretty much could take any random, half-obscure berry or fruit and turn it into a strong yet compelling schnapps, nothing at all like the typical watermelon or even cherry schnapps we have.

All in all, a fantastic evening was had. The restaurant is about as "authentic" as anything is these days - i.e. it both is and is not - but it definitely succeeded in reminding me of what I liked about Europe. And also what I like about the show Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern - the fact that food (and beverages  ) is probably one of the best ways to bond with people, especially when it's exploring a new cuisine together or one person introducing another one to their own.


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 2, 2011)

Almost forgot this one, another bday meal, but at a local Indian restaurant (the veggie pakora is so OMG unbelievable!)

View attachment photo 3 (9).JPG


Love the pic as it happens to make me look all buddha-like with the tree growing out of my head. 

Next to me is one of my closest friends, Max. I think he was trying to pass off as my mentally handicapped zombie assisant.


----------



## lovelocs (Mar 3, 2011)

Hooray for Foodporn!

And Shakeface!!


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 10, 2011)

Just bumpin' Shake's thread....cuz I was perving on his pics on my lunch break...sorry


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 18, 2011)

Updates? Any?


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 21, 2011)

fat hiker said:


> Updates? Any?



LOL, I should. 

Just been incredibly busy with work and whatnots.


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry for the long radio silence, just some updates:

-Still in KC, but I've been applying to jobs in Seattle or Portland (my preference being Seattle). Kinda tired of the hot muggy summers and bitter cold winters, plus mentally I think I just prefer Seattle to most other places. Hoping to find something, but being an out of state technical writer trying to move to Seattle is not the easiest scenario I suppose. 

-I haz a cat. Apologies to those of you who are Facebook friends with me.

-I dyed my goatee for an Amon Amarth concert a while back. It's back to normal now as I've also been applying to some local jobs and figured I'd best be prepared for interviews. But I really like how I looked, although it turned out a bit brighter than intended - didn't quite realize how reddish/light my goatee is, next time I'll need to darken it first before applying the red.

-Becoming happier with my body, even though my lovelife has been frustrating. A friend tried to set me up with a very wonderful woman, but I guess I'm just not her type. Currently in my emo getting over her phase, but I'm hoping she's open to still being friends. She's a hippy and artist and I love hippies and artists, they're fun to hang out with and inspirational to my own creative interests.

-Speaking of which, as I think I've mentioned before, I've been a wargaming miniatures painter since high school. I've lost most of my interest in the hobby over the past six months or so, but I've begun playing around with oil painting. Just basically doodling and trying out random things, but I think it's something I'm wanting to pursue as I enjoy the medium and would love to become more skilled at it.

-Have I mentioned I'm into spanking? Interested FFAs please inquire within. Bratty sub types encouraged.   

Anyways, have a good weekend all!

PS: Have I also mentioned how tired I am of this hot muggy weather? At least the nightly tornado warnings have stopped.... 

View attachment 260504_10150241557793221_500713220_7152784_4491392_n (1).jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 9, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Sorry for the long radio silence, just some updates:
> 
> -Still in KC, but I've been applying to jobs in Seattle or Portland (my preference being Seattle). Kinda tired of the hot muggy summers and bitter cold winters, plus mentally I think I just prefer Seattle to most other places. Hoping to find something, but being an out of state technical writer trying to move to Seattle is not the easiest scenario I suppose.
> 
> ...



*thanks for the updates...sounds pretty cool all in all----i wanna move to portland much more then seattle... went therre to visit some DIMS folks, and really felt at home there, and just thought it is an arty/creative/affordable COOOOOL place to live...for realz!!! keep posting..I missed you!!
*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 9, 2011)

Mmmm, nice to see you posting again here! 



I love the super red goatee, but I can see where that might be a problem on the employment hunting front. 

Any pics of the models you've done? Might be of interest as it's own thread in The Lounge. 

Ooooh, a spanker! Open-handed or with some other implement?


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 9, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Mmmm, nice to see you posting again here!
> 
> I love the super red goatee, but I can see where that might be a problem on the employment hunting front.
> 
> ...


Thanks to you and HDAngel for the kind words!

I could probably track down and add a few pics of models. 

Hopefully one day I'll work for a company that won't mind such things. Actually, my current place doesn't seem too - IIRC the only thing expressly forbidden in the dress code is tattoos, and most people in our office don't even know that. Prolly not best to push things tho'. 

Open-handed bare-bottom is heaven for me. But some ladies do like implements (my fave is simple things like hairbrushes, for some reason actual BDSM implements kinda takes the fun out a bit to me ).


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 9, 2011)

There was a disturbance in The Force. I came here and saw 'spanking'.......


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 9, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> ...snip...
> Open-handed bare-bottom is heaven for me. But some ladies do like implements (my fave is simple things like hairbrushes, for some reason actual BDSM implements kinda takes the fun out a bit to me ).



May I suggest varying sized paint brushes? The mental coitus as subs try to figure out what they are for the first time is worth it alone . Now, the actual application of them...?<WEG>




<WEG> = Wicked Evil Grin for those wondering


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 13, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> May I suggest varying sized paint brushes? The mental coitus as subs try to figure out what they are for the first time is worth it alone . Now, the actual application of them...?<WEG>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to go to there! Fantastic idea...must...find...candidate for testing.


----------



## Melian (Jul 14, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> -I dyed my goatee for an Amon Amarth concert a while back. It's back to normal now as I've also been applying to some local jobs and figured I'd best be prepared for interviews. But I really like how I looked, although it turned out a bit brighter than intended - didn't quite realize how reddish/light my goatee is, next time I'll need to darken it first before applying the red.



Amon Amarth needs to come back! Go blue next time and we'll talk


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 14, 2011)

Melian said:


> Amon Amarth needs to come back! Go blue next time and we'll talk


Agreed on Amon Amarth. Amazing live band. Just crazy amazing.


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 16, 2011)

At Rob Zombie!!! Currently slogging through four hours of crappy opening bands.


----------



## Melian (Jul 18, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> At Rob Zombie!!! Currently slogging through four hours of crappy opening bands.



You followed up Amon Amarth with Rob Zombie?? That's like chasing a Belvedere martini with a glass of horse piss


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 18, 2011)

Technically, the follow-up was a Bad Religion concert which was amazing. 

But yeah, Rob Zombie was disappointing. His singing seemed half-assed or out of it, possibly both.


----------



## Melian (Jul 18, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Technically, the follow-up was a Bad Religion concert which was amazing.
> 
> But yeah, Rob Zombie was disappointing. His singing seemed half-assed or out of it, possibly both.



White Zombie was a fantastic band, but now he's just old and so very tired. It's hard to head bang when incontinence is a real and frightening possibility.


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 22, 2011)

Melian said:


> White Zombie was a fantastic band, but now he's just old and so very tired. It's hard to head bang when incontinence is a real and frightening possibility.



Indeed. It felt very half-hearted on his part.

So, I'm going to Chicago next weekend for some nerdfest. Thinking of dying the goatee blue - do you recommend dying black first and then going blue, or just straight blue?

IE, brighter or darker blue? I normally lean towards darker, but that's just me.


----------



## Melian (Jul 22, 2011)

Why would you dye it black? You bleach it white, and then dye it blue, otherwise the blue will look odd, especially since you have red hair. If you want dark blue, choose something with a name like "midnight." If you want medium blue (I wouldn't choose light...), go with something named "electric" or the like.

You can't just dye the goatee, though...it worked for bright red, but not for blue. Haha.


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 22, 2011)

I figure give it a darker base to work from. Plus I don't have red hair - my goatee is currently au natural, as is the rest of my hair per usual.

And blue goatees are totally in this year!!!


----------



## Melian (Jul 22, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> I figure give it a darker base to work from. Plus I don't have red hair - my goatee is currently au natural, as is the rest of my hair per usual.
> 
> And blue goatees are totally in this year!!!



Your hair isn't red? It looks SUPER red in that recent pic ^^ (not just the goatee).

Anyway, you can't really dye over black, so just go with a darker blue. You may still need to lighten it, or else the blue can end up looking grey. Trust me...years of experience, here.


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 22, 2011)

Good to know - and no, it's really more a light brown than anything. Must be the camera or lighting.


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm a gonna be in Chicago this weekend...anyone have suggestions for things to do?


----------



## MasterShake (Nov 3, 2011)

O hai all!

I made chocolate cupcakes w/ peanut butter frosting and Askinose chocolate shavings!

Cupcakes be vegan, frosting has butter and milk. Also gluten/soy free. For a friend with allergies. Om nom nom!!

My presentation is terrible, but hopefully the taste will make up for it! 

View attachment photo (5)a.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 5, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> O hai all!
> 
> I made chocolate cupcakes w/ peanut butter frosting and Askinose chocolate shavings!
> 
> ...



Oh wait, I remember this thread! 

The only way this could have been better would to have seen you actually holding this tray of goodies. Kudos for going the extra mile and baking specifics delights for friends. &#9829;


----------



## MasterShake (Feb 19, 2012)

Birthday boy getting the love! 

View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## fritzi (Feb 20, 2012)

MasterShake said:


> Birthday boy getting the love!



Did someone surgically fasten that baseball cap to your head last birthday?? Don't we ever get to see you without it again? Because that looks a lot nicer!


----------



## escapist (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like ya had some fun


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 21, 2012)

MasterShake said:


> Birthday boy getting the love!



Happy belated!!!! That's how ya do it!


----------



## Melian (Feb 21, 2012)

Did they bring their own Valtrex?



Happy birthday!


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 21, 2012)

Melian said:


> Did they bring their own Valtrex?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday!



I can't speak for the Master of the Shake, but that's the use I found for all my old Pez dispensers, that way there was always enough Valtrex to share, just like the herp! :happy:


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 21, 2012)

Happy belated...


----------



## samuraiscott (Feb 27, 2012)

Happy Belated!


----------

